# farrier needed Bucks



## seaofdreams (22 July 2016)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a farrier for two horses (trims only) i'm finding it very hard to find someone who will come out for just two trims. 
Horses are in Gerrards Cross/Fulmer area.
Many thanks.


----------



## Tyssandi (22 July 2016)

Have you tried Jason Brown???

 Just don't call SD for gawd sake as he wrecks feet


----------



## seaofdreams (27 July 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Have you tried Jason Brown???

 Just don't call SD for gawd sake as he wrecks feet
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, so far I have left messages for every farrier I can find online or via friends, either they won't come out for just two trims (to far) or really busy or they just don't get back to me  

Not sure who SD is, but will be aware of the initials!


----------

